# octane quiver??????



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

has any one tried this the one with the magnetic hood played with one still in the box at store seemed to hold a feild point ok but how well would it do with broad heads preferably the 2 piece quiver a bit pricey but evry thing i use i use for a long time most every thing on my bow is 10 years or older looking at getting a new bow and maybe this quiver to go on it please give me any feed back you have thanks guys


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I just got a one piece with a new bow. Here's My take on them, They look Great, mount solid and quiet, holds arrows very secure, magnets work really good, very adjustable for height, angle, offset. But Man, it is one heavy sucker. I take mine off most of the time to shoot, so it's really not that big of a deal, but when it's on it sure weighs the bow down. Looks like the 2 piece might be just as heavy? 

If I had it to do over I might have went with the Tree Limb Premium quiver.

I guess I got spoiled with the Mathews T-Quiver, it's only like 8oz including the bracket, and it mounts out of the way and close to the bow, they don't make an adapter for BT yet, but I'm working on one.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

*my take*

I actually just put one on my bow maybe two weeks before our season started here. and yes, they are really heavy, but hoyt bows are heavy to begin with, especially the magnesium risers like my powertec. so ive grown accustomed to haulin that sucker around. I have the two piece on mine, and my favorite feature about it is (obviously besides the magnetic hood) is the fact that both the hood, and the bottom arrow clamp section, rotate 360 degrees, so regardless of what bow you have, you can get it out of the way. 

So if you went with the two piece, you would have to grow with the weight, word of advice, don't come up to draw and plant to hold it for 5 minutes, your arm will fall off, but the additional weight does help me from floating around while trying to get on point.

The one piece is nice too, the only reason i got the two piece versus the one piece is 1. it looks cooler (sorry reason i know..) and 2. i don't like the disconnect on the one piece, you have to reach between your middle arrows to unscrew it. not real ergonomic.. 

And i had a customer come in and tell me he was on an elk hunt while using this quiver and the magnetic hood set his compass off... hahaha who woulda thought of that one.. thank god for GPS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a one piece and love it. The magnetic hood is cool but very heavy, it comes with a replaceable foam insert that replaces the magnets. the magnets make a nice paper weight.


----------



## Badgermpn (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the octane quivers. I think the magnetic hood is awesome. I will be putting one on my new bow when i pick it up this winter. It appears to be built very well, and it looks great. The only negative i see to it is the weight. A little heavier than i would like, but i take my quiver off before i shoot anyways.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Best quiver out! IMO

It only has one down side which others have mentioned, weight.

As to your question though, it holds arrows great.


----------



## hoosiershooter (Mar 16, 2008)

The two pc will not fit on the alphamax. The adapters have to be modified


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

I like mine. My opinion is pretty much the same as the others. Very nice unit but a little on the heavy side.

Bill


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

hoosiershooter said:


> The two pc will not fit on the alphamax. The adapters have to be modified


DANGG!! Im glad you brought that up, i was planning on transferring my 2pc from my powertec onto a alphamax after the season. nice little heads up, so far it looks like im going to have a $130 quiver layin around til they make an adapter


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice looking quiver but a little heavy. I was surprised at how strong the magnets were, I figured it to be a gimmick. Anyway I installed the two piece magnetic quiver on my 101st Airborne this year. It looks great and holds the arrows well. But I was a little disappointed in the noise increase my bow had with the quiver. Last year I shot a Drenalin and when I installed an arrow web quiver my bow actually seemed quieter on the shot. When I installed the two piece magnetic I felt like I installed a megaphone on the bow (not reallly that loud but noticably different). Luckily the 101st is a speed demon and the deer I shot never had a chance to hear the quiver.:darkbeer:


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the one-piece on my Switchback. I love the magnets and don't plan on changing before the end of the season, but I have three complaints. One is the weight issue already mentioned; however, I do find that a heavier bow is easier to hold on target. It's that whole momentum thing, you know. Two is the location of the tension screw, right behind your center arrow with other arrows in the way. My third complaint is with the depth of the hood. I shoot Rage 2-blades, and the trailing edge of the blades is not covered by the hood. I don't have it in front of me, but if memory serves me correctly about 1/4" to 1/2" of razor-sharp blade is exposed. I didn't notice this at first but found out the hard way when I sliced open a knuckle while reaching for my quiver. I can post a pic when I get home to illustrate what I'm talking about (of the quiver, not my now-scarred knuckle ).


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm getting a 2 piece Octane for Christmas. The thought never occurred to me about not fitting. Will this quiver attach to my '05 Hoyt Ultra Sport without a hitch?

Thanks!


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

ABTABB said:


> I just got a one piece with a new bow. Here's My take on them, They look Great, mount solid and quiet, holds arrows very secure, magnets work really good, very adjustable for height, angle, offset. But Man, it is one heavy sucker. I take mine off most of the time to shoot, so it's really not that big of a deal, but when it's on it sure weighs the bow down. Looks like the 2 piece might be just as heavy?
> 
> If I had it to do over I might have went with the Tree Limb Premium quiver.
> 
> I guess I got spoiled with the Mathews T-Quiver, it's only like 8oz including the bracket, and it mounts out of the way and close to the bow, they don't make an adapter for BT yet, but I'm working on one.


i second that had one wow heavy dude but worked very well!!


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

I used the Octane two peice model this year and liked it. I removed the four adjustable sections as I didn't need them and it saved weight and allowed the quiver to mount closer to the bow. The magnets held all heads more securuly than any other quiver I've used and they won't dull blades eithor. Even the two peice modle can be easily removed by twisting two knobs to remove it. The main drawback was that the magnets messed with my compass. Those are very powerful magnets.


----------

